# " عبيد العاطفة "



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

يُحكي ان يابانياً من المحاربين الساموراي اراد ان يتحدي احد الرهبان ليشرح له مفهوم الجنة و النار .
لكن الراهب اجابه بنبرة احتقار : " انت تافه و مغفل , انا لن اضيع وقتي مع امثالك "
اهان الراهب شرف الساموراي الذي اندفع في موجة من الغضب , فسحب سيفه من غمده و هو يقول 
" ساقتلك لوقاحتك "
فاجابة الراهب في هدوء " هذا تماما هو الجحيم "
هدأ الساموراي و قد روعته الحقيقة التي اشار اليها الراهب حول موجة الغضب التي سيطرت عليه .
فاعاد سيفه الي غمده و انحني للراهب شاكرا له نفاذ بصيرته .
فقال له الراهب " و هذه هي الجنة "​ 
هكذا كانت يقظة الساموراي المفاجأة و ادراكه لحالة التوتر التي تمتلكه .
تصور الاختلاف الحاسم بين ان يسيطر عليك شعور ما , و ان تدرك في الوقت نفسه ان هذا الشعور قد جرفك بعيدا عن التعقل .​ 

و لا شك في ان وصية سقراط التي تقول " اعرف نفسك " تتحدث عن حجر الزاوية في الذكاء العاطفي .
الذي هو وعي الانسان بمشاعره وقت حدوثها .​ 
و هكذا يمكننا تعريف " الوعي بالذات " بانه
الانتباه الي الحالات الداخلية التي يعيشها الانسان . اي ان تدرك حالتك النفسية و تفكيرك ( موقفك ) بالنسبة لهذه الحالة .​ 

عن كتاب " *الذكاء العاطفي / دانييل جولمان *"​ 

يتبع في " انماط الناس حسب تعاملهم مع مشاعرهم "​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2012)

جامدة يا شيرو


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> جامدة يا شيرو


 
ثانكس يا ميرنا . دايما كدة رافعة معنوياتي :34ef:


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2012)

يا فندم انتا مش محتاج لحد يرفع معنوياتك


----------



## bob (5 مارس 2012)

> يتبع في " انماط الناس حسب تعاملهم مع مشاعرهم "


*يا مسهل و ميقفش علي كده :dntknw:*


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

> يا فندم انتا مش محتاج لحد يرفع معنوياتك




ميرسي بجد يا ميرنا . دة من بعض ما عندكم مش اكتر :34ef:



> *يا مسهل و ميقفش علي كده :dntknw:*




*هههههههههههههههههه لا يا بوب دونت وري المرة دي هكمل الموضوع للاخر ان شاء الله *


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

انماط الناس حسب تعاملهم مع مشاعرهم ​ 

" الوعي بالنفس "​ 
هم الذين يدركون حالتهم النفسية اثناء معايشتها ( وقت حدوثها ) و مدركين لانفعالاتهم . 
شخصيات استقلالية . يتمتعون بصحة نفسية جيدة . و يميلون للنظر للحياة نظرة ايجابية .
و عندما يتكدر مزاجهم قادرون علي الخروج منه في اسرع وقت ممكن .
و بايجاز يمكننا القول انهم الذين تساعدهم عقلانيتهم علي ادراة عواطفهم و انفعالاتهم .​ 

" الغارقون في انفعالاتهم "​ 
هم الذين يعجزون عن الخروج او التحكم في انفعالاتهم . 
و كأن حالتهم النفسية هي التي تملكهم و هي التي تسيطر عليهم لا هم المسيطرين .
متقلبو المزاج . غير مدركين لحقيقة مشاعرهم و لذلك غير قادرين علي الهرب من حالتهم النفسية .
او حتي مواجهتها . عاجزين عن التحكم في حياتهم العاطفية .
و بايجاز يمكننا القول انهم الفاقدين السيطرة علي عواطفهم .​ 

" المتقبلون لمشاعرهم "​ 
هؤلاء علي الرغم من وضوح رؤيتهم بالنسبة لمشاعرهم . فانهم يميلون لتقبل حالتهم النفسية . دون محاولة تغييرها .
فمنهم من هو في حالة مزاجية جيدة ومن ثم ليس لديه الداغع لتغييرها .
و منهم من له رؤية واضحة لحالته النفسيه و مع ذلك عندما تصبح سيئة " سلبية " يتقبلونها كامر واقع .
و لا يفعلون اي شئ لتغييرها علي الرغم من اكتئابهم .
و بايجاز يمكننا القول انهم الذين يعلمون و لا يعملون .​ 

يتبع في " عبيد العاطفة "​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا​


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا​


 
شكرا لحضرتك علي الاطراء


----------



## the shepherd (5 مارس 2012)

عبيد العاطفة ​ 
لا شك في ان مفتاح سعادتنا العاطفية يمكن في ضبط انفعالاتنا .
و الهدف منه تحقيق التوازن العاطفي و ليس قمع العاطفة . 
فالعاطفة و المشاعر هي طاقة الحياة التي تسري في كل منا .
و بصيغة اخري نحن لا نحتاج الي تجنب المشاعر الغير سارة حتي نشعر بالرضا في حياتنا .
لكن يجب علينا فقط الا نقع تحت رحمتها و تركها دون كبح جماحها .
و سنحاول في هذا الفصل التعرض لأهم هذه الانفعالات التي تتميز بصعوبة السيطرة عليها .
ك " الغضب , القلق , الاكتئاب , الحزن "
و المعركة دائما تبدأ بالتعرف علي الخصم و قدراته و اسلوبه في القتال .
و ذلك لنعرف كيف يسيطر علينا و كيف نعكس الادوار و نسيطر نحن عليه اخيرا .​ 
يتبع في " الغضب "​


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

" الغضب "​ 
اكثر الحالات قوة و عنادا بين كل الحالات المزاجية التي قد نرغب في الهروب منها .
و يعتبره علماء النفس اسوء الحالات النفسية التي يصعب السيطرة عليها .
و الغضب مختلف عن الحزن . فكما نعرف فالحزن يمتص الطاقة من الانسان .
بعكس الغضب فهو يولد طاقة هائلة بداخلك تريد ان تدمر كل من ساهم في اطلاقها .​ 
احذر 
+ ذلك الحوار الداخلي التي تجريه مع نفسك عند بداية الغضب . 
و الذي فيه تحاول فيه تبرير غضبك اخلاقيا لتبرر الانتقام من الاخر .
+ الغضب يقوي الغضب 
عندما تتعرض لسلسلة من الاستفزازات المتتالية يكون الغضب الجديد اكثر حدة من الذي نشأ في بداية ثورتك .
حتي و ان كانت الاستفزازات التالية اضعف من الاولي .​ 
لماذا نغضب ؟
يغضب الانسان عند شعوره بانه مهدد بخطر ما . و التهديد ليس فقط جسدي مباشر .
بل في معظم الوقت هو تهديد رمزي لاحترام النفس و كرامتها .
" كأن تُعامل بوقاحة او تُظلم او تُسب او تُهان او تُحبط لانك فشلت في تحقيق هدف ما "​ 
كيف نقاوم الغضب ؟
+ صرف الذهن عن مسببات الغضب
" الانفراد بالنفس / ممارسة الرياضة / اي نشاط محبب للنفس "
و ذلك لاعطاء الجسم فترة كافية من الوقت حتي تزول تأثير هرمونات الغضب .
و التي تسبب تشوش التفكير و اعراض الغضب الاخري .
+ محاولة ايقاف تدفق الافكار التي تثيره .
" ان نقطع سلسلة الاستفزازات و الافكار التي قد تؤدي لتصاعد الغضب " 
+ اعادة تقييم الاحداث و التماس الاعذار للمتسبب في الغضب .
" محاولة التعاطف مع الاخر / اخطأ في حقي بسبب تعرضه للضغط "​ 
يجب ان نعرف ان هذه الوسائل فعالة عند مستويات الغضب المتوسطة .
لكن اذا انجرف الانسان في الغضب و لم يحاول السيطرة عليه من البداية .
و وصل به الي اعلي مستوياته " مرحلة الثورة الفعلية "
فلن تؤدي هذه الطرق الي اي نتيجة ايجابية او مُرضية علي الاطلاق .
فالسر يكمن في التعامل معه و هو في المهد .​ 
هل للغضب فوائد ؟
اذا تم استغلال قوة الغضب بطريقة سليمة " و هو ما يحتاج للكثير من التدريب "
فيمكن ان يساعد في 
حماية النفس من الاعتداءات " جسدية و نفسيه " و القيام بالمواجهات التي نخشاها في المعتاد .​ 

يتبع في " القلق "​


----------



## bob (6 مارس 2012)

*كلام رائع و تسجيل متابعة تانية:t16:
*


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *كلام رائع و تسجيل متابعة تانية:t16:*


 
ثانكس يا بوب علي التشجيع


----------



## sparrow (6 مارس 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعبك 
متابعه معاك


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك
> متابعه معاك


 
ربنا يباركك انت كمان يا سبارو 
و يسعدني متابعتك اكيد


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

" القلق "​ 
هو بروفة ذهنية لتخيل كيف يمكن ان تسير الامور في طريق خطأ و كيفية التعامل معه .
و مهمته التوصل الي حلول ايجابية لمخاطر الحياة باستباق الاخطار قبل حدوثها .
" و بايجاز يمكننا القول بأن القلق هو عملية تأمل في اخطار محتملة لأعداد خطط مسبقة للتعامل معها "​ 
احذر 
+ القلق من القلق " مشكلتنا الاكبر مع القلق "
تخيل معي ذلك المنولوج الداخلي الشائع من اجل ايضاح الفكرة​ 
خايف تروح عليا نومة و مروحش الامتحان 
لو مروحتش الامتحان اكيد هشيل المادة
لو شلت المادة هقعد اذاكر في الصيف و الاجازة هتبوظ
طب دة انا كان نفسي اتفسح في الاجازة و ساعتها مش هعرف
و كمان افرض برضة منجحتش في امتحان الصيف كدة هعيد السنة
لو عدت السنة كل احلامي هتتأجل سنة كمان 
لو ..................... ( و تستمر الافكار الي ما لا نهاية )​ 
" ففي اقل من دقيقة من التفكير تصاعد القلق من حول اجتياز اختبار الي قلق حول كوارث ابدية "
و يمكنك تخيل حوارك الخاص حول مخاوفك و تابع كيف تساهم انت في نموها .
و هكذا يبدأ القلق بفكرة بسيطة و قلق طبيعي و يتحول بالافكار التي نغذيها له 
الي وحش يلتهم الواقع و يسجن افكارنا في سجن الخوف الذي نعجز عن الخروج منه .​ 
+ متعة القلق
هناك شئ متعلق بالقلق اشبه بالسحر 
و هو اننا عندما نفكر ونتامل في المخاطر و نضع لها حلولا .
نحصل علي هذا الشعور الجيد بأن الخطر قد زال و انه لن يحدث مادمنا توصلنا لحل المشكلة الوهمية .
و لعل السبب في هذا يرجع الي هرمونات يفرزها الجسم عند الشعور بالقلق 
و هي المسؤلة عن تلك المشاعر السلبية .
فعندما تنتصر عليها " فكريا / في عقلك " يتوقف الجسم عن افراز تلك الهرمونات .
فتتخلص من سيطرتها و يهديك الجسم ايضا شحنة اخري من الهرمونات المبهجة .
فأحذر ان تدمن تلك المتعة فانت في غير الحاجة لها .
كما انها تُمنح فقط لمن يتوصل للحلول و من يستطيع الهروب من العدو الحقييقي " القلق من القلق "
و انت في غني عن تلك المجازفة التي قد تتركك سجين اوهامك .​ 
كيف نواجه القلق ؟
+ الوعي بالنفس / راقب قلقك
يجب ان نقوم بوقف تسلسل الافكار المزعجة بمجرد ان تبدأ 
( هذا لا يعني عدم التفكير في العقبات المستقبلة . لكن يجب ان تكون في نطاق مقبول منطقيا .
و الا تتحول الي سلسلة غير منتهية و غير معقولة من التصورات )
+ واجه تصوراتك / استخدم المنطق
اسأل نفسك هل من المحتمل فعلا حدوث ذلك ؟ 
هل هناك ما يمكنني فعله للتعامل مع النتائج ؟
هل التفكير في هذه الامور المقلقة لي مفيد في حد ذاته ؟
هل افكر لاتوصل لنتائج و حلول ام لمجرد التفكير " متعة القلق " ؟​ 

يتبع في " الخوف / الاكتئاب "​


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل 
متابع


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع جميل
> متابع


 
شكرا علي الاطراء و يشرفني متابعتك


----------



## the shepherd (6 مارس 2012)

" الحزن/ الاكتئاب "​ 
الحزن حالة نفسية يحاول الناس عموما التخلص منها بقدر استطاعتهم .
و لا نستطيع ان نكر ان منهم من يتحول الي " مبدع " خلال تلك المحاولات .
و يعلم الجميع ان قدرا من الحزن قد يكون مفيدا .
" الحزن يعطينا الوقت و البيئة المناسبة للتفكير في الماضي الذي كنا مرتبطين به .
و يسمح بوضع خطط و افكار جديدة لنتمكن من مواصلة الحياة " 
و علي الرغم ان الحزن قد يعود بالفائدة الا ان وصولنا لمرحلة الاكتئاب عن طريقه ليست مفيدة علي الاطلاق .​ 
الاكتئاب 
" الاحساس بانعدام القيمة , كراهية النفس , عدم القدرة علي الابتهاج , الاغتراب ..... "
و الاكتئاب يختلف كليا عن الحزن . و الخطأ الشائع هو الربط بينهما " فكرة ان احدهما يجب ان يصاحب الاخر "​ 
احذر
+ بعض الخطط التي نتبعها للتعامل مع الاكتئاب قد تأتي بنتائج عكسية
و منها اغراء فكرة " الانعزال عن الناس "
و للاسف هذه العزلة تزيد من احساس المرء بالوحدة و الحزن .
+ التفكير في الاكتئاب نفسه يزيد من وطئته . لذلك حاول تجنب هذه الافكار :
الي اي مدي تشعر بالتعب ؟ الي اي مدي بلغ ضعف قدراتنا ؟
ضئالة ما انجزناه ؟ القلق من رفض الاخرين لك و انت في هذه الحالة .
+ تبرير الاكتئاب و التفكير السلبي ( نحن نحاول فهم انفسنا بصورة افضل )
الواقع ان المرء ينخدع و ينشغل بمشاعر الحزن نفسها . 
دون اتخاذ اي خطوات فعلية تساعده علي التخلص من حالته النفسية الحزينة .
التفكير في علاج حالة الاكتئاب يساعد فقط عند التطرق لاسباب الاكتئاب الحقيقة .
دون الوقوع في مصيدة " سجن المشاعر " و عند الوصول لمرحلة فهم النفس .
لكن الاستغراق السلبي في الحزن يؤدي لمزيد من سوء الحالة النفسية .​ 
كيف نواجه الاكتئاب ؟
+ اكثر الوسائل فعالية للانسحاب من حالة الاكتئاب هلي التي تعمل علي خلق حالة نفسية جديدة .
ممارسة الرياضة , مشاهدة فيلم كوميدي , قراءة كتاب , ممارسة نشاط محبب للنفس
لكن تبقي المشكلة عدم وجود اي دافع او قوي داخلية تساعدك و تشجعك علي القيام بتلك الانشطة .
و يجب ان نعلم ان السر يكمن في ان ندرك ان المشاعر تاتي نتيجة ما نقوم به . 
و لا نقوم بتقرير افعالنا تبعا لمشاعرنا السلبية .
" بصورة ابسط مع نهاية النشاط ستاتي المشاعر الجديدة الايجابية حتي لو بدات النشاط بمشاعر سلبية و عدم تفائل "
+ الترفيه عن النفس بالمتع الحسية 
بداية من اخذ حمام دافئ , تناول الاطعمة المفضلة ( بأعتدال ) , الاستماع للموسيقي .
+ رسم خطة عملية لتحقيق انتصار بسيط او نجاح سهل .
مثل القيام بعمل مؤجل او بعض الفروض التي كان من المفروض تأديتها .
فهي تساعد علي تحسين الحالة النفسية عند اكتمالها .
" يجب ان يكون الاختيار في مقدرة المرء و هو في تلك الحالة السلبية حتي لا يفشل و يؤدي فشله الي سوء الحالة "​ 
+ رؤية الامور من منظور مختلف 
فمثلا عند انتهاء علاقة حميمة من الطبيعي ان نشعر بالاسي و الحسرة .
و ان نجد متعة في الاشفاق علي انفسنا . و ان ترودنا افكار عن الوحدة .
و هذا يسبب تكثيف للحزن . 
فعند اعادة النظر و التفكير في العلاقة . و التذكر انها لم تكن كاملة و لم تكن الافضل له .
ذلك يساعد علي رؤية الخسارة من منظور مختلف و قد يكون اكثر ايجابية .
و يمكننا استخدام فكرة " قارن نفسك بمن هو اسوء منك لا بمن هو افضل "
+ مساعدة الاخرين
فالاكتئاب متعلق بفكرة الانغماس الكامل في الذات . 
فمساعدة الاخرين تأخذنا بعيدا عن الانهماك في انفسنا . لنتعاطف مع الاخرين .
الذين هم اسوء حالا منا .
+ الصلاة
يجد فيها العزاء و السلام اصحاب العلاقة القوية مع الله و ليس الجميع .
فقط القادرين علي التحدث الي الله كصديق شخصي . ​ 

يتبع في " *و ماذا بعد* ؟ "​


----------



## the shepherd (7 مارس 2012)

و ماذا بعد ؟​ 
بالتاكيد هناك الكثير من الانفعالات و المشاعر المهمة و المؤثرة التي لم نتناولها في موضوعنا .
و التي لن نستطيع ان نتناولها لكثرتها . فهي تكاد ان تكون لا نهائية .
لكن تبقي الفكرة الاهم هي نفسها " الوعي "
ان تعي حالتك النفسية هو بداية الطريق لخوض الحرب من اجل استعادة سيطرتك علي نفسك .
فنحن لا نريد كبت مشاعرنا او انفعالاتنا فقط نرديها ان تتحرك في مساحة آمنة لنا و لها .
فالعاطفة قد تكون اعصار مخيف يهدد الحياة .
و قد تكون رقيقة كنسيم الصباح .
و انت الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يقرر كيف سيكون تأثيرها في حياتك . ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

*رائعة يا شيبرد كالعادة مستمتعة باغلب اللى بتكتبه ( مش هقول كله عشان متتغرش :a63: )*


----------



## the shepherd (9 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رائعة يا شيبرد كالعادة مستمتعة باغلب اللى بتكتبه ( مش هقول كله عشان متتغرش :a63: )*


 
*الطبيعي يعني و المتوقع . من امتي بنزل حاج مش بتنال الاعجاب !!  :a63:*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*شكرا للموضوع*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> *الطبيعي يعني و المتوقع . من امتي بنزل حاج مش بتنال الاعجاب !!  :a63:*



ياربى على التواضع مشوفتش ولا هشوف ... طب انا سحبت الاعجاب دة .. و خليه سوبر لايك :smile01


----------



## the shepherd (9 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع*​


 
*شكرا ليك انت علي ذوقك  *



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ياربى على التواضع مشوفتش ولا هشوف ... طب انا سحبت الاعجاب دة .. و خليه سوبر لايك :smile01


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا و التواضع مش بنتحط في جملة واحدة يا شقاوة . *
*بس ميرسي بجد علي التشجيع المتواصل و رفع المعنويات الدائم  *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

الذكاء العاطفي 
من اكتر الحاجات اللي بتساعدنا في اننا نكون متعقلين 
شكرا ليك كتير


----------



## the shepherd (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الذكاء العاطفي
> من اكتر الحاجات اللي بتساعدنا في اننا نكون متعقلين
> شكرا ليك كتير


 
اشكرك علي اطرائك


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع واسلوبك جميل مفيش حاجة ممكن توصف جماله 
انا شخصت نفسى وعرفت انى من الناس الغارقون فى انفعالاتهم 
فمشاعرى ( او مودى ) بمعنى اصح هى اللى بتتحكم انا عايزة اروح الشغل انهارده ولا لا انا عايزة اروح الخدمة انهارده ولالا انا عايزة اقابل الناس دول ولا لا
استفدت كتير من كلامك عن القلق وكيفية التغلب عليه :new8:


----------



## the shepherd (14 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الموضوع واسلوبك جميل مفيش حاجة ممكن توصف جماله
> انا شخصت نفسى وعرفت انى من الناس الغارقون فى انفعالاتهم
> فمشاعرى ( او مودى ) بمعنى اصح هى اللى بتتحكم انا عايزة اروح الشغل انهارده ولا لا انا عايزة اروح الخدمة انهارده ولالا انا عايزة اقابل الناس دول ولا لا
> استفدت كتير من كلامك عن القلق وكيفية التغلب عليه :new8:


 
ميرسي يا انجل علي اطرائك الجميل
و الاهم من انك تشخصي نفسك انك تاخدي موقف منها , 
ربنا معاك و يساعدك علي التغيير


----------



## back_2_zero (14 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدا . بس انا عايزة اسأل على حاجة 

و الهدف منه تحقيق التوازن العاطفي و ليس قمع العاطفة . 

كثير منا لديه مشاعر مرهفة و عندما تقودة الى شىء ما و يشعر ف النهاية انه كان خطأ . فأول ما يقوم به هو الغاء مشاعرة و تفكيرة بقلبة اى ( قمع العاطفة ) زى ما انت بتقول 
يعنى يا ابيض يا اسود 
من اصعب الاشياء اللى الشخص بيواجهها هى تحيقيق التوازن العاطفى . هل تقصد بذلك ان اجمع فى تفكيرى بين عقلى وقلبى ؟ 
ولو كان كذلك .فكيف يحدث هذا ؟؟؟


سؤال اخر 

لقد ذكرت ف البداية انماط الناس حسب تعاملهم مع مشاعرهم 

فهل يمكن لشخص ان يتحول فى تعامله مع مشاعرة لاخر 
بمعنى هل مثلا يمكن لشخص غارق فى مشاعرة او متقبل لمشاعرة  ان يتحول لشخص واعى لنفسة ؟​


----------



## the shepherd (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> كثير منا لديه مشاعر مرهفة و عندما تقودة الى شىء ما و يشعر ف النهاية انه كان خطأ . فأول ما يقوم به هو الغاء مشاعرة و تفكيرة بقلبة اى ( قمع العاطفة ) زى ما انت بتقول
> يعنى يا ابيض يا اسود
> من اصعب الاشياء اللى الشخص بيواجهها هى تحيقيق التوازن العاطفى . هل تقصد بذلك ان اجمع فى تفكيرى بين عقلى وقلبى ؟
> ولو كان كذلك .فكيف يحدث هذا ؟؟؟


 
هو في مصطلح بيقولوه عن حالة الاتزان دي و هو " انك تفكر بمشاعرك , او تحس بأفكارك "
 يعني مينفعش تتبع افكارك متجاهلاً مشاعرك و مينفعش تتبع مشعرك متجاهلاً افكارك نحوها , 
و دي بيتحقق عن طريق الذكاء العاطفي الي بنتكلم عنه , 
و اول خطوة لتمنية الذكاء العاطفي زي ما قلت هو " الوعي بالمشاعر المختلفة و تاثيرها عليك " 
يعني كمثال مشاعر الاعجاب و الحب , لازم يبقي عندنا وعي ان الانجذاب الشديد للاخر دة بفعل عوامل كيميائية
 و بيعمينا عن حقايق كتير " و منها عيوب " مستخبية وراه ,
 فلازم لما نتعرض للنوعية دي من المشاعر و لا نتجاهلها و لا نسلم لها نفسنا بشكل كامل , 
لكن نفكر في المشاعر و فيما وراء المشاعر علشان يبقي في اتزان في تعاملنا معاها .




> لقد ذكرت ف البداية انماط الناس حسب تعاملهم مع مشاعرهم
> 
> فهل يمكن لشخص ان يتحول فى تعامله مع مشاعرة لاخر
> بمعنى هل مثلا يمكن لشخص غارق فى مشاعرة او متقبل لمشاعرة ان يتحول لشخص واعى لنفسة ؟




اكيد التحول من نوع لنوع امر ممكن " مش سهل لكن ممكن لمن يريد و يبذل الحد الادني من الجهد المطلوب " 
و الا اية الفايدة من كلامنا عن الذكاء العاطفي و فهمنا لمشاعرنا المختلفة و سيطرتنا علي انفعالتنا لو كنا مسجونين في نمط واحد منقدرش نتحرر منه ؟؟


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسى لردك . ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## girgis2 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*
متابع ............*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------

